# how to get rid of ants



## goReptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

I tried a search but couldn't find anything. Last year I tried a mix that I got off a tortoise yahoo group, but it really didn't help like I had hoped. The mix reduced but didn't eliminate the ants. They are back this summer. What is a safe way to get rid of ants in and around and outdoor enclosure?


----------



## jackrat (Jul 9, 2010)

I use diatomacious earth with good success.Just sprinkle it around the enclosure.


----------



## terracolson (Jul 9, 2010)

skin so soft bath oil. 
If you need help finding it let me know, i sell it

They hate is.... as well as misquitoes


----------



## heyprettyrave (Jul 10, 2010)

is it bad for her to have the ants crawling on her? because this happens when she goes outside


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2010)

heyprettyrave said:


> is it bad for her to have the ants crawling on her? because this happens when she goes outside



This depends on the quantity AND species. I've seen reptiles killed in ant attacks, so I wouldn't tolerate any of them in or near my enclosures.

How best to deal with them depends on the species and whether they are in or outdoors. I have a whole bag of tricks.


----------



## elvis (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok tom, open up your big bag of tricks, cause I sure would like to nip my ant problem in the bud. I have a sulcata outdoor enclosure. Thanks Tammy


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 10, 2010)

RV lives outdoors 24/7 and we have zero tolerance for ants. we have the little bitey ants (nasty when I mowed grass) and big scary looking ants that stream over the wall in waves... for the small ones we've tried cinnamon, hot soapy water, etc. We've come to the point of using 2 different ant poisons - put into a small plastic yogurt lid, with a stone or 3 in it, placed on top of the ant nest, and then covered that up with a 12by12 paver. The ants eat the stuff, take it back to the nest, and DIE ANT DIE. This is repeated until the nest is dead. The yogurt lid and stones are thrown away and the area is hosed well. Paver is put away until needed again. For the big ants, we can only hope to catch them as they stream across the wall. we put the poison on top of the wall and I have literally stood at the wall with a blow torch, burning the ants as they come back and forth. They are impossible to kill by stepping on them and get nasty when you try.. Usually after the one encounter they don't come back that year. They've not bothered RV, but with as hungry as these guys look and their absolute numbers, I don't know what else to do. I will not have RV stripped to the bone. Ugly thought that. Good luck with your battles.

we use amdro ant and roach killer - stuff in a syringe and terro ant killer. this one is a liquid. Not too much is used, so the ants take all of it. More than one application may be necessary.. with these 2 forms of poison it hopefully takes care of the nest. I absolutely HATE using poison in the yard with RV but we use small amounts and RV doesn't move the pavers, and I have to think we're doing the best we possibly can.

teri


----------



## Livingstone (Jul 10, 2010)

I have seen people grease the lip of the enclosure with axle grease in a 1 inch band that prevents the ants from coming in. Its inexpensive, the only problem is the size of the enclosure.


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 10, 2010)

Livingstone said:


> I have seen people grease the lip of the enclosure with axle grease in a 1 inch band that prevents the ants from coming in.
> 
> if we had a simple enclosure for smaller torts in the yard, I'd do the same thing. But RV inhabits the entire back yard and I have to consider my neighbors. and birds (love the quail).


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2010)

elvis said:


> Ok tom, open up your big bag of tricks, cause I sure would like to nip my ant problem in the bud. I have a sulcata outdoor enclosure. Thanks Tammy



Like Teri, I've had good success with "spot" poisoning them, but it depends on what kind of ants you have too. Out here we have the big nasty red ants and the little nasty red ants, plus a few others that occasionally show up. I use the ant granules and ignore the package directions that tell you to scatter it everywhere. I pour a very small amount right in to their hole, so it obstructs their entry/exit hole. Then just restrict tortoise access to that area until the workers ants haul away the "obstruction" and take their free food down into the nest. I usually just remove the tortoise for an hour or so and then make sure its all gone before putting them back. You could also put a ring of hardware cloth around it, like I do to keep the bunnies out of my cactus. I just don't like to disturb the ant colony too much for fear of disrupting their "food" collection. Usually a few will pop back up nearby, but in much smaller numbers, after a day or two. A second application will rid you of them for good... until they come back the next time....


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 10, 2010)

We have the big red nasty ants. They don't live in my yard, but stream from only God knows where. Short of hopping cinderblock walls and back tracking to a neighbors yard - and that could be several blocks.... well, you get the idea. So when they do show up, I gear up with my torch and water bucket and wage war. Has to be a sight. The next day all the little dead bodies are gone, presumably carted away by survivors who have tales of fire and brimstone when they come to RVs yard...

teri


----------



## goReptiles (Jul 10, 2010)

terracolson said:


> skin so soft bath oil.
> If you need help finding it let me know, i sell it
> 
> They hate is.... as well as misquitoes



How do you use the product? Is it Avon or what brand?

Tom what brand ant killed? I'm not sure what type of ants these are but I saw them tracking along moving eggs the other day. I'm leery about ant killer.:-/


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2010)

I think its the same brand as Teri, Amdro. I use the granules, not the liquid. I used to use another brand and it worked well too, so I don't think the brand is critical.


----------



## terracolson (Jul 11, 2010)

goReptiles said:


> terracolson said:
> 
> 
> > skin so soft bath oil.
> ...




Here is a link to the SS bath oil

http://shop.avon.com/shop/product.a...l2_id=303&pdept_id=344&dept_id=416&pf_id=7613

its on sale
and code: FSANY will get you free shipping

It kills ants instantly!


Pour it around the area they are attacking.
Around and in their nest
all over


It will work if its on you as well, they wont get on you.
Rub it on every thing!

It will also kill fleas and repel flies....


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 11, 2010)

I never thought to use the Skin So Soft as ant repellant/killer. I'll have to try that with my next mound. I do use it when the bugs are making me crazy - put it on and ziffft - bugs are gone. Thanks for the tip. On a different note, I have feral kitties coming to my back yard. We're going the trap and fix routine, so I'll be getting some diatomacious earth to spread beneath the traps. Its gonna be an interesting week, to be sure.


----------



## Livingstone (Jul 12, 2010)

sharkstar said:


> I have feral kitties coming to my back yard. We're going the trap and fix routine, so I'll be getting some diatomacious earth to spread beneath the traps. Its gonna be an interesting week, to be sure.



Just out of curiousity, do you pay to have the animals fixed? And, can you shoot them?

Not that I would, It just seems like an expensive alternative to fix something that is a pest anyways. A feral cat will kill lots of native animals during its life. So why fix the cats? Just because they dont breed, doesn't mean they are less damaging.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 13, 2010)

Quaker Oats grits (not the instant ones) work great and are perfectly Earth-friendly.


----------

